# Hunting in recently burned area



## morelquest (Apr 19, 2013)

I know a saw something about this in a previous post, but can't find it again, and these forums don't appear to have a search function, or at least I can't find it....

Anyway, one of the conservation areas that I go to was cleared/burned recently. How does this effect the morel growth? Should it be better, worse, no change? Trying to determine if it worth my time going back there.


----------



## themfdoc (Apr 24, 2013)

I have heard that it is good for them. I think it is due to the sun being able to warm the soil quicker. Good luck!


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

I was the one asking about this in another thread. Since I got no response, I did a lot of reading from multiple sources. It seems the disturbance of the ground, the die-off of many trees, and the abundant nutrients left in the soil from the ashes and decaying trees commonly cause an increase in the production of morels. I'd say you will have good luck with a spot that has produced in the past if it has recently been logged, or especially burned. As for me, the area near me which was supposedly burned this past winter, according to the Mark Twain NF website, had not been burned anywhere I could find, so I didn't get to find out for myself. Hope that helps!


----------

